# Nomad USB Flash Drive?



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

My Nomad's been up and running since last Friday and working fine. But I'm quickly filling its internal storage. So I bought a SanDisk Cruzer 32GB USB Flash Drive today and connected it to my Nomad, after powering it down of course. Upon powering up the Nomad the Flash Drive's light started blinking. Now, an hour later, the USB Flash Drive's light is still blinking and the Nomad PC Client has not yet reflected any additional storage capacity. 

How long should it take for the USB Flash Drive to be formatted and appear as added capacity in the Nomad software?

Did I do this correctly? Is there some setup or reset step I missed?

Thanks!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Press the reset button for 30 seconds. You should not lose programming. Also, if the flash drive has any software on it, or a second partition, anything that is nonstandard, it will not work


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a 1GB SanDisk Cruzer flash drive. It has special software (SecureAccess) on it that automatically boots when you plug it in and requires a password. I wonder if that is stopping your drive from working in your Nomad?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I pulled it out of the SanDisk package and connected directly to the Nomad. Do these Flash Drives have other software on them out-of-the-box? 

I'll try the 30-sec reset. 

Should any messages pop up on the Nomad software client on my PC about "formatting" the USB drive?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

trh said:


> I have a 1GB SanDisk Cruzer flash drive. It has special software (SecureAccess) on it that automatically boots when you plug it in and requires a password. I wonder if that is stopping your drive from working in your Nomad?


Maybe. So I should delete all of its files with my PC before connecting to the Nomad?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Ah wait ....
After my PC client software was running for several minutes a message popped that said an external storage device had been detected and asking if I wanted to format it, cautioning that all data on it would be erased. Of course I said "yes". Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

OK. That was fast. Now shows 48GB available. Excellent!

I guess I just wasn't being patient enough and should have left the client software running a bit longer while it figured out that a USB drive had been connected.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If that doesn't work, here are 3 ways to properly remove the software from the Drive: *removing-u3-launchpad*


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

trh said:


> If that doesn't work, here are 3 ways to properly remove the software from the Drive: *removing-u3-launchpad*


Thanks trh! It works now. I just wasn't being patient enough for the client software to recognize the drive and ask me to format it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Glad it worked out. My Nomad is due tomorrow. So I'm paying attention to all these posts.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

Good info on your experience. I guess between the initial / first time boot up of the Nomad where it updates the firmware and the insertion of a USB flash drive the mantra should be "be patience with Nomad".


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the information everyone; patiently awaiting the arrival of the Nomad


----------

